# de jonge guitars on TV



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

saw a great episode of Regional Contact last night all about the De Jonge family and their custom guitar building shop and school.
nice to see such fine craftsmanship still being practised and taught to a new generation.

http://www.dejongeguitars.com/home7.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wished I had seen that. 

Joshua House (www.houseguitars.com) is a former student of De Jonge, and the influence shows. Lots of great things happening there.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I hadn't heard of de jonge guitars before, they make some really beautifull stuff ... a little out of my price range for the next little while though.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Wish I'd seen it. Former student.


----------

